# What Are Your Favorite Clothing Stores For Your Fluff?



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi there,

Sophie will be turning a year old next month and I would like to buy her a special dress to celebrate. Also, every year our Christmas card is a picture of my kids and all of the four legged kids and I would like to get Sophie something cute for that picture.

I see so many adorable dresses and outfits that you guys dress your fluffs in and I was wondering where you purchase them or where you would recommend.

I do have two teenagers at home (one that I am currently putting through college), so I can't spend an arm and a leg. I have seen some dresses in the $60-$100 range and that is a bit more than I would feel good about spending. 

Someone had posted a picture of her girl in a little dress and she had gotten it on etsy and the seamstress was quite reasonable, however the lady just had surgery and won't be back for a while.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

It's very understandable about your budget. Your kids future is more important. I have several fluff and it does get expensive. I would recommend etsy. There are a lot of pretty holiday dresses. I actually just order Thankgiving outfits for all four of mine and so far the girls Christmas dresses. Though I didn't order from her the other person you mention is phatmolly and she is back to work. Hope this helps. Can't wait to see pictures. Also Tickled Pink also has very good prices. My girls have several dresses from their and I love them.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the tip Mary! I will check out etsy some more. Yes, it was Phatmolly. For some reason, that name had escaped me!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Mary,

You are right on top of things - you're the BEST! You're always *kind* and *helpful*.

((Hugs))


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree. I am a newbie and Mary has been so kind and welcoming. I tell you, there are no better people in the world than dog people. I have met many wonderful, dear friends because of my furbabies!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My favorite inexpensive boutiques (around $25 for a custom dress) are:

Prissy Paw Fashions Home Page

Tickled Pink Boutique

Tinkerbells Closet Dog Boutique: Designer Dog Clothes, Custom Dog Dresses, Sweaters, Harnesse & More

Angelyn (Tickled Pink) definitely has the fastest turnaround time if that's a consideration. She usually ships within days when the other two take 6-8 weeks for custom clothing.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Becky, it was me that posted about Phatmolly and yes she is back from surgery. She had said she might be out up to 6 months, but she has her shop up and running already. I can HIGHLY recommend her!!!! She has made the absolute cutest clothes for my dogs and she will custom size everything. If there is a fabric you like and want to send it to her she will also make the dress for you. Here are some pictures of some dresses she has made for me!

I forgot to add most of Candy's dresses have been $10.00 to $12.00 with matching leashes about $2.00 a piece!!!!! (price depends on sizing- Cocotini's dresses are more as she is more like 8 pounds-I think $14.50) Incredible pricing!! I also have purchased from Jazzies Inspawrations- a really cute dress for Cocotini, but it took 6 weeks to arrive, whereas Joan at Phatmolly is very fast!! Usually within a week


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

One more pic of Cocotini in another dress Joan made and a picture of Cocotini's birthday dress from Jazzie's Inspawrations (although I think she said she is now out of this fabric in pink, but has it in cream)


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Clothes for fur babies*

I just purchased real cute dresses for the girls on EBAY. I look for free shipping a LOT and there is no way that I can afford a 50.00 dress as I ahve 2 females. Does anyone know where I can puchase Christmas dresses for my girls? I bought really cute sweater for the boys in WALLMART! for the girls, I like them to look real prissy so spend a bt more but NOT 50.00 I just can't!

I will post pictures of the girls sometime this weekend!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I totally get the kid in college, purse drain since we're in the same boat and my DH and I are freelance so never know if we'll have work or not. I would also look at some of the sales on some of the on-line sites. I've seen some incredible prices on some holiday dresses when I was looking around for Halloween ideas. Some of them may be last year's dresses but who would know that. Just look under Sale or Clearance on sights and you may be surprised but do it soon as I think they will go.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

jpupart said:


> Hi Becky, it was me that posted about Phatmolly and yes she is back from surgery. She had said she might be out up to 6 months, but she has her shop up and running already. I can HIGHLY recommend her!!!! She has made the absolute cutest clothes for my dogs and she will custom size everything. If there is a fabric you like and want to send it to her she will also make the dress for you. Here are some pictures of some dresses she has made for me!
> 
> I forgot to add most of Candy's dresses have been $10.00 to $12.00 with matching leashes about $2.00 a piece!!!!! (price depends on sizing- Cocotini's dresses are more as she is more like 8 pounds-I think $14.50) Incredible pricing!! I also have purchased from Jazzies Inspawrations- a really cute dress for Cocotini, but it took 6 weeks to arrive, whereas Joan at Phatmolly is very fast!! Usually within a week


These dresses are beautiful! And prices are incredible. I really wish I had a girl (one day soon...)


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

jpupart said:


> Hi Becky, it was me that posted about Phatmolly and yes she is back from surgery. She had said she might be out up to 6 months, but she has her shop up and running already. I can HIGHLY recommend her!!!! She has made the absolute cutest clothes for my dogs and she will custom size everything. If there is a fabric you like and want to send it to her she will also make the dress for you. Here are some pictures of some dresses she has made for me!
> 
> I forgot to add most of Candy's dresses have been $10.00 to $12.00 with matching leashes about $2.00 a piece!!!!! (price depends on sizing- Cocotini's dresses are more as she is more like 8 pounds-I think $14.50) Incredible pricing!! I also have purchased from Jazzies Inspawrations- a really cute dress for Cocotini, but it took 6 weeks to arrive, whereas Joan at Phatmolly is very fast!! Usually within a week


 
Those are adorable dresses at a great price! I haven't shopped much on etsy but I'm going to check it out. Thanks!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What a coincidence, I was checking out etsy over the weekend. There were some button down shirts that I thought woudl look so cute on Aolani. Now that I know it's a safe place to shop in I think I will go back and get him a shirt


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Since we are sharing cheap clothing options, I have to say that Target has their doggy Christmas clothes out now.  I found them in the "bargain bins" up front and they had shirts, sweaters, and even a little green sequin dress with a red tulle skirt. Everything was just $2.50 and they have tiny sizes. I got Dora a sweater and a t-shirt that says "elf sized."


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> These dresses are beautiful! And prices are incredible. I really wish I had a girl (one day soon...)


She also does boy clothes. Right before Joan had her surgery she had custom made the cutest boy vest with interchangeable bow ties- there was a bow tie for each holiday!!!! It was adorable!!

She also makes really cute fleece hoodies for girls and boys.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Johita said:


> What a coincidence, I was checking out etsy over the weekend. There were some button down shirts that I thought woudl look so cute on Aolani. Now that I know it's a safe place to shop in I think I will go back and get him a shirt


I've purchased a few things on Etsy recently. The main thing I do before I purchase is check the "feedback" listed on the seller's site to make sure they have only positive feedback.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

jpupart said:


> one more pic of cocotini in another dress joan made and a picture of cocotini's birthday dress from jazzie's inspawrations (although i think she said she is now out of this fabric in pink, but has it in cream)


 
is there a website for etsy or is this a private person i would like to look into ordering some dresses i love the dresses you currently have


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Ok i think i found it


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Maltbabe said:


> I just purchased real cute dresses for the girls on EBAY. I look for free shipping a LOT and there is no way that I can afford a 50.00 dress as I ahve 2 females. Does anyone know where I can puchase Christmas dresses for my girls? I bought really cute sweater for the boys in WALLMART! for the girls, I like them to look real prissy so spend a bt more but NOT 50.00 I just can't!
> 
> I will post pictures of the girls sometime this weekend!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Joan at Phatmolly will make Christmas dresses for you. Candy just got 2 from her. One is in red/greens and the other is a pink flannel with little snowmen on it.
Marg made me the cutest bow to go with it!!. You can't see the dress really well, but it is the top one on the picture with the 3 dresses I posted earlier.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

bailey02 said:


> is there a website for etsy or is this a private person i would like to look into ordering some dresses i love the dresses you currently have


It's a website. Just google Etsy and it will be there and then put what you are looking for in the search. I just bought a vest for Tyler


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

bailey02 said:


> is there a website for etsy or is this a private person i would like to look into ordering some dresses i love the dresses you currently have


It's Etsy - Your place to buy and sell all things handmade, vintage, and supplies then plug in Phatmolly in the search area under the handmade catagory and her present listings will show up. If you want custom then just "convo" her. If you have any problems with Etsy send her an email on her website. Phatmolly. Her name is Joan and she has been wonderful to work with.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

jpupart said:


> It's Etsy - Your place to buy and sell all things handmade, vintage, and supplies then plug in Phatmolly in the search area under the handmade catagory and her present listings will show up. If you want custom then just "convo" her. If you have any problems with Etsy send her an email on her website. Phatmolly. Her name is Joan and she has been wonderful to work with.


 
I just look at her site. I really like her dresses....and I LOVE what you got from her!!!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

jpupart said:


> Hi Becky, it was me that posted about Phatmolly and yes she is back from surgery. She had said she might be out up to 6 months, but she has her shop up and running already. I can HIGHLY recommend her!!!! She has made the absolute cutest clothes for my dogs and she will custom size everything. If there is a fabric you like and want to send it to her she will also make the dress for you. Here are some pictures of some dresses she has made for me!
> 
> I forgot to add most of Candy's dresses have been $10.00 to $12.00 with matching leashes about $2.00 a piece!!!!! (price depends on sizing- Cocotini's dresses are more as she is more like 8 pounds-I think $14.50) Incredible pricing!! I also have purchased from Jazzies Inspawrations- a really cute dress for Cocotini, but it took 6 weeks to arrive, whereas Joan at Phatmolly is very fast!! Usually within a week



Thanks so much Jocelyn! I LOVE your dresses. She seems like a sweet lady too which always helps. Gosh you can't beat those prices either. I'm off to shop. :aktion033:


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> My favorite inexpensive boutiques (around $25 for a custom dress) are:
> 
> Prissy Paw Fashions Home Page
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip. They all have great clothes! See there, I knew I didn't have to spend an arm and a leg to find my baby girl some cute clothes. Thanks again, I am a happy mama  And now I will have money left so that I can buy adorable bows that match! I mean come on, what good is a cute dress without a cute bow in your hair to match? :cheer:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

The A Team said:


> I just look at her site. I really like her dresses....and I LOVE what you got from her!!!


thank you!!! I pretty much tell her the type of dress I want and let her go from there- she is very creative. A few of the dresses I showed pictures of I sent her the main fabrics and let her create the dresses how she wanted. She also made a matching dog bag for me to carry Candy in the animal print pattern. I think I remember you saying you liked bags,too!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Cutie Patootie said:


> Thanks so much Jocelyn! I LOVE your dresses. She seems like a sweet lady too which always helps. Gosh you can't beat those prices either. I'm off to shop. :aktion033:


You're welcome!!!! Joan is fantastic to work with- you really can't go wrong. Look at her feedback and you can see some of the past items she made,too. Once she gets an idea of what you like she can take it from there. I wanted "fluffy and shabby chic" for several of mine and she made them perfectly!!

For anyone looking at the PHATMOLLY site on Etsy she added Candy to her banner!!!! I am so proud of my little model:wub::wub:


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

jpupart said:


> You're welcome!!!! Joan is fantastic to work with- you really can't go wrong. Look at her feedback and you can see some of the past items she made,too. Once she gets an idea of what you like she can take it from there. I wanted "fluffy and shabby chic" for several of mine and she made them perfectly!!
> 
> For anyone looking at the PHATMOLLY site on Etsy she added Candy to her banner!!!! I am so proud of my little model:wub::wub:



I saw her picture on there, you should be so proud! You're baby girl is so adorable!!!


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

My last batch of dresses for Piper came from MyDoggieStyles on ebay. Most of her dresses are under $10. If your order is over $50 you get free shipping, so I bought 6 

I used to sew a lot, which makes me pretty critical of others' sewing; her work is GREAT. She also helped me determine what size to buy so my fluff didn't outgrow them too fast. Here's a link: 
MyDoggieStyles items - Get great deals on Medium, Small items on eBay Stores!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I forgot to mention PetEdge. Their East Side Collection is very cute and reasonably priced.

PetEdge: Dresses


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

What is this "phatmolly" and how do I find that site?


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

TB.TL said:


> What is this "phatmolly" and how do I find that site?



phatmolly.com


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

TB.TL said:


> What is this "phatmolly" and how do I find that site?



Rebecca, 

Phatmolly is also on etsy which I knew nothing about until recently. If you go to etsy.com, you can type in dog clothes, etc and find other people that sell custom clothes for very good prices. Hope this helps!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I saw 2 new dresses on Phatmolly's site yesterday morning- one was a Thanksgiving dress and one was a really cute red Christmas dress- by yesterday evening they were already gone!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm loving the dresses on Phatmolly! Might have to shop a little....:blush:


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

I have been "working" with Joan from phatmolly for the past few days. She is helping me to design coordinating but not too matchy-matchy Christmas dresses for Tinker Bell and Tiger Lily. I checked out her pictures and read the testimonials and was impressed before even communicating with her. Now that we have chatted a few times, I think she is a lovely, lovely woman. I have not yet received the dresses... I do not believe they have been started yet, actually... but I am definitely looking forward to it! :happy: She has been extremely helpful and enthusiastic about this and I cannot wait to dress my pretties up for Christmas! I never would have found her site without the mention on this site so.... Thanks!


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

jpupart said:


> I saw 2 new dresses on Phatmolly's site yesterday morning- one was a Thanksgiving dress and one was a really cute red Christmas dress- by yesterday evening they were already gone!!!!


:chili: I got the red one!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Dogwriter said:


> :chili: I got the red one!!!!! :w00t:


Oh, good!!!! Pictures please!!!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

TB.TL said:


> I have been "working" with Joan from phatmolly for the past few days. She is helping me to design coordinating but not too matchy-matchy Christmas dresses for Tinker Bell and Tiger Lily. I checked out her pictures and read the testimonials and was impressed before even communicating with her. Now that we have chatted a few times, I think she is a lovely, lovely woman. I have not yet received the dresses... I do not believe they have been started yet, actually... but I am definitely looking forward to it! :happy: She has been extremely helpful and enthusiastic about this and I cannot wait to dress my pretties up for Christmas! I never would have found her site without the mention on this site so.... Thanks!


I "spoke" with Joan yesterday and she mentioned she was doing a couple of custom dresses for someone on the forum. I was wondering who it was. Can't wait to see the dresses!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry I'm a little late in responding to this thread. You've already received a lot of great suggestions. I would like to add Marilyn's Creations, too. Marilyn is nice to work with and hand knits her items. She's very reasonable on prices. Here's a sample of sweater dresses I have ordered. I paid around 12.00. She takes special orders too and does them in a timely manner.

Marilyns-Creations Small Dog Clothing Boutique


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

suzimalteselover said:


> Sorry I'm a little late in responding to this thread. You've already received a lot of great suggestions. I would like to add Marilyn's Creations, too. Marilyn is nice to work with and hand knits her items. She's very reasonable on prices. Here's a sample of sweater dresses I have ordered. I paid around 12.00. She takes special orders too and does them in a timely manner.
> 
> Marilyns-Creations Small Dog Clothing Boutique


Oh, I love her eyelash sweaters!!!!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> Oh, I love her eyelash sweaters!!!!!!


This is a great thread. Thanks to the OP. I saved the suggestions from others. 

Here's Josey wearing an eyelash sweater. They are very soft. I think I paid 14.00 for this. I special ordered most of her sweaters from Marilyn. It took her about 10 days or so to make my whole order, I think.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

I thought sweaters would be too hot for a malt, with all that hair? (man are they cuuuuute tho)


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

suzimalteselover said:


> This is a great thread. Thanks to the OP. I saved the suggestions from others.
> 
> Here's Josey wearing an eyelash sweater. They are very soft. I think I paid 14.00 for this. I special ordered most of her sweaters from Marilyn. It took her about 10 days or so to make my whole order, I think.



Suzi, 
Josey is gorgeous. I love the sweater, so pretty on her :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

suzimalteselover said:


> This is a great thread. Thanks to the OP. I saved the suggestions from others.
> 
> Here's Josey wearing an eyelash sweater. They are very soft. I think I paid 14.00 for this. I special ordered most of her sweaters from Marilyn. It took her about 10 days or so to make my whole order, I think.


I love that sweater on Josey! Of course, Josey would look darling in a paper bag!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

suzimalteselover said:


> This is a great thread. Thanks to the OP. I saved the suggestions from others.
> 
> Here's Josey wearing an eyelash sweater. They are very soft. I think I paid 14.00 for this. I special ordered most of her sweaters from Marilyn. It took her about 10 days or so to make my whole order, I think.



That is just too adorable! Sophie needs a few warm things. I'm going to have to check Marilyn out! :aktion033:


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

My girls' Christmas dresses that I ordered on etsy were just posted as finished today so I submitted my payment and hopefully they will get here soon! The dresses look AWESOME in the picture! :happy: I'm so excited to get the dresses and will post some pics as soon as I get them.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I can't wait to see them!!


----------

